# Probably Crazy, But Important Outcast Announcements!



## YayGollum

For whatever crazy stuffs you feel like you gots to tell us. I don't have any announcements right now. Maybe that we're getting a bunch of new threads. Maybe that I'd like to know more about my fellow Outcasts. I don't know. Hi! <--- Oo! Now, that was an important Outcast announcement!


----------



## Froggum

If y'all didn't see my post before it got merged with ttf member announcements, y'all can gimme your msn/aol names and I'll add ya to my list!


----------



## YayGollum

There we go. I gots to wait until I have a computer of my own until I can do the MSN thing. oh well. Anyone else?


----------



## Froggum

BTW,

It's HobbitGirl's Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Froggum

Woo-hoo!!!!!!!

I have a wicked cool avatar! Well, I like it.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Froggum _
> *y'all can gimme your msn/aol names and I'll add ya to my list! *


I just tried adding [email protected] to my list, and was informed that id did not exist  Anyway, I'm [email protected] for people who may want to add me, feel free to.


----------



## Froggum

Hmmmmmm........ try capitalizing it. Oh wait! Sorry. Its msn.com.


----------



## mr underhill

i added all you guys.. im [email protected]


----------



## Ice Man

Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Wolfshead

Call me Scrooge, or whatever, but aren't we a bit early with the seasons greetings? I mean, Christmas ain't until the 25th - this is the 15th


----------



## Dragon

not really, christmas is fun, it's just like thanksgiving, except with presents(even better)!!!

froggum: I reall like your avatar, but it looks familiar, I think someone else might have had that one before


----------



## Froggum

Really? I swiped the .GIF file off of angelfire animation factory and resized it. Oh well, I can still dig it.


----------



## Ice Man

"Christmas isn't a season, it's a life style!".


----------



## Goldberry344

i have a little penguin, i made it out of feathers, and when it is all assembled, it shall have some nethers.

yay.


----------



## Dragon

that didn't make sense, goldberry, but ok, and yes christmas is a lifestyle, mosst people look forward to their birthday all year, but I look forward to christmas, you get to decorate things!!!!!I have a weird thing about decorating, but it's ok, my shrink is helping me through it


----------



## Froggum

Craxy and important announcement (for me, anyway):

I'M ENGAGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Man

ROACK ON!!!


----------



## EverEve

WOHOO! GO FROGGUM! I think we need details!

btw, im [email protected]


----------



## Wolfshead

Congratulations, Froggum. As Arcanjo says, Roack On. Anyone know what a roack is?


----------



## EverEve

Not a bloody clue. Ive two anoucements:

1: I saw TTT (won't say anything, as it might ruin it for some)

2: XMAS BREAK STARTS TODAY!!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## mr underhill

MERRY CHRISTMAS ( for wednesday )


----------



## Dragon

CONGRATS FROGGUM!!!!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Announcement: I love EverEve's gollum avatar! (I bet Yay Gollum is jealous!) And love this new background. The artsy colored avatars really stand out.


----------



## Wolfshead

Ok, so, because I'm bored, and on a posting-spree just now, I thought I'd be the first to officially say Merry Christmas. Seeing as it is now Christmas Day. Just past 12am. So, here goes

*Merry Christmas Everybody!* 

And because it's Christmas Day, listen to that song by The Pogues, _Fairy-tale In New York_, I think it's called.

"And the bells were ringing out for Christmas Day" and so on and so forth... yeah.


----------



## Ice Man

I was the first one here to wish you all a Merry Christmas, don't forget that.

Happy New Year, and Hapy Easter too!

Yay!


----------



## YayGollum

Yeah, the EverEve person's avatar is superly cool, but mine is still way cooler. sorry about that. 

Oh, I mean yeah, sure, happy holidays, dudes. Happy New Year and all that.


----------



## munchkin

Everyone. Please post on the whos who in the Outcasts reality zoo. We want to get to know you.


----------



## EverEve

Wow I feel special! Thanks! *is now even more proud of her avatar*

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, and all that...even if it's a tad late. Now, I wanna be the first to wish yall a happy Valentine's day!! So...happy valentines day!


----------



## Goldberry344

i have a dreadfully important announcement to make.

John Cleese is my hero.

thank you.


----------



## YayGollum

Crazy people! Gollum is my hero! Anyways, I want to be the first to say it ---> Happy St. Patrick's Day!  Can't think of anything good.


----------



## munchkin

I have an announcement! You people like informing people about holidays WAY before they happen. That one wasnt obivous!


----------



## Froggum

Well, while we're at it, I'd like to say:
Happy President's day, MLK Jr. Day, Mardi Gras, Ash Wednesday, Vernal equinox, April Fool's Day, National Library Week, Passover, Palm Sunday, Good Friday, Easter, Earth Day, Take Your DAughter to Work Day, May Day, Cinco de Mayo, Armed Forces Day, Memorial Day, Flag Day, Father's Day, summer solstice, Canada Day, Independance Day, Bastille Day, Parent's Day, Friendship Day, Labor Day, Grandparent's Day, Citizenship Day, Autumnal Equinox, Rosh Hashanah, Yom Kippur, National Children's Day, Colombus Day, United Nations Day, Halloween, Election Day, Veteran's Day, Children's Book Week, Thanksgiving, Kwanzaa and (C)hanukkah!

I think that covers it.


----------



## EverEve

You forgot Ramadan . 

(The Muslim holiday)


----------



## Dragon

and hug day (I think it's february 2nd)


----------



## Froggum

Well, I didn't want to be greedy and say them all. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## munchkin

Now I KNOW why you people are in the GOO!


----------



## munchkin

BTW, YOU FORGOT CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

You've also forgotten the most important one of all!

A very merry UNbirthday to you all!


----------



## Froggum

Christmas was already taken. And like I said, I wouldn't want to seem greedy.


----------



## Dragon

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *You've also forgotten the most important one of all!
> 
> A very merry UNbirthday to you all!  *



wonderland is evil!!!!!!!!!!! (at least in kingdom hearts)


----------



## EverEve

Ive got one! Not entirely sure why this is important to me, besides the fact that Wonks and Snags are my friends..but, er, yah:

WONKS AND SNAGS ARE ENGAGED! woohoo, hell yah! yay for forum match-making!

Ok, Im done.


----------



## YayGollum

Yeah, both of those dudes are pretty cool. Except that the evil snaga made Radagast become evil in an RPG of his. oh well.  Yay Wonko! She's crazy!


----------



## munchkin

I've got two announcements to make:

1. I'M A GUY!!!! 

2. I'm bored!


----------



## munchkin

Am I the only one here in the GOO with warning points?


----------



## Dragon

warning points?


----------



## Goldberry344

i wore nylons under my pants today because i needed them for a costume for a play, and you know, even under my pants i got a run. i swear, i cannot keep a pair of nylons for more than 5 hours. and thas not a good thing.


----------



## YayGollum

What a great announcement! Anyways, how do you even know if you have the stinky evil warning pointses? I guess it's just something that only people with warning pointses can see?


----------



## munchkin

Its on the bottom right hand corner of every one of your posts. And yes, everyone can see it. Your warning level is: 0. Mine is 2

It says something, like;

Warning Level: 2

That would be in my case. You all would proably be;

Warning Level: 0

Theres another reason I'm in the GOO


----------



## YayGollum

Maybe I'm just crazy, but I still don't see it. oh well. Maybe this computer is just being evil to me. oh well. Never mind.


----------



## EverEve

Alright, Yay. You know on the bottom of your posts where it says "edit" and "quote"? It should be right there, just below where it says "report this post to a moderator"

but maybe your right. Its just your computer.


----------



## YayGollum

Yeah, that's where I looked. It's not there. oh well. Poor Smeagol.


----------



## Dragon

well yay, you have 0, so don't worry


----------



## munchkin

...along with everyone else in the GOO...


----------



## Dragon

except you, munchkin, which makes you more outcast-ish!yay for muchkin!


----------



## munchkin

Yay! Wait, is that a good thing...


----------



## Wolfshead

Yes, I have an important announcement. Unfortunately, I've been kept busy with exams for a while, so I haven't had time to post.

I was 16 on Wednesday!

Yep, that's it, oh, and I nearly won £10 on the lottery, me and a mate both bought them on our birthdays for a joke 

And guess what? I spent my birthday doing french exams and revising for a maths one! Go me!

And thanks to those who wished me happy birthday, that was cool


----------



## munchkin

That sounds like *ahem* "fun"


----------



## Froggum

Superly important announcement:

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!


----------



## munchkin

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EverEve

Happy Birthday! Sorry I missed them! So happiness and the best of luck to the both of you!


----------



## Dragon

HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY CRAIGSMITH (sweet sixteen, hehehe)

and it's late, but according to my little timer thing my mom is timing me with, it's still the 24th, so HAPPYB-DAY FROGGUM!!!

how old are you froggum?


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! I never pay attention to birthdays. sorry. I'm evil. Woah! I accidentally thought that this crazy CraigSmith dude was older! *hides*


----------



## Wolfshead

Funny that, a lot of people tend to think I'm older than I really am. I don't usually mind that, it makes them take my opinions more seriously, but really, I do act like I'm older than 16


----------



## munchkin

Thats awesome compared to what gender people think i am on TTF!!!


----------



## Dragon

I'm sooooooooo sorry I started that munchkin, I have a warped sense of reality


----------



## munchkin

you didn't start it. You were like the 20th one. Anamatar IV thought I was a girl. I left his guild


----------



## Wolfshead

What do you expect? You're called muchkin, and you're a chocoholic.

*Ducks*


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! Am I crazy for having images of male munchkins pop into my head whenever I hear that word? oh well. Probably. Are ladies usually chocoholics? Whoops!


----------



## Froggum

Stuff and Bother Poll update:

Yay is still leading in both Mama's Boy and Mr. TTF polls, and close behind Glorfindel for Ladies' Man, so everybody vote. And vote for EverEve for Ms. TTF, since I wasn't nominated.


----------



## munchkin

I voted.


----------



## Dragon

nenyas winning miss ttf, with elgee closest behind her


----------



## munchkin

I voted for EverEve. It would be sooo cool to get on one of those polls.


----------



## Dragon

there's been an argument going on in the miss ttf poll about why they were put up there....oh well, if you wanna know, read it for yourself!


----------



## YayGollum

Those polls are craziness. oh well. Polls for who the Mr. and Miss Outcasts here are? Excluding me, of course.


----------



## Dragon

taht sentence didn't make sense, but I think I know what you mean....if we were to make those, would we take everyone from the list of GOO members, or just the most active GOOers, or waht?


----------



## YayGollum

The sentence didn't make sense? oh well. sorry about that. I guess we'd let whoever wanted to be on the poll be on the poll. I never really thought about it. I'm an evil person.


----------



## Dragon

ooh!! I wanna be on the polls!!! can I, can I, can I???!!!


----------



## munchkin

Me too!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! Okay, that's two.  I have no idea how I'm supposed to do this. It'd take too long to wait for everybody to notice this and say they wanted to be on the poll. But then, if I made the poll without talking to people, some might not want to be on the poll and others might get mad for being forgotten. Anyone else want to make the poll so they don't get mad at me?


----------



## My_Precious

I'm back!
Not that anybody cares...


----------



## Froggum

*I'm back.. kind of*

I know I haven't been around a whole heck of a lot lately and I've missed you guys. I hope its mutual. But I probably won't be mega-active again for a while because my life is doing its best to fall apart right now. Don't forget about me. I should be up and running again by Summer.


----------



## munchkin

Yeah, I want to be on the poll. Make sure I'm on the guy poll! I'll be Ms. TTF 2004!!!!!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Ms??? umm.....hey munchkin person...how old are you?


----------



## munchkin

yeah, ms. Most people call me a girl on TTF, so i want them to put me on the ms. ttf poll!!!! and you all have to vote for me!!!!

Umm, i'm 13, why?


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

just wondering if you where old enough to be sexy.


----------



## YayGollum

Okay, do any Outcasts want to get a team of debating people together? There's some crazy little idea over in that member announcements section about big guild versus guild debates. I have no idea what the debates will be about, but I guess we'd have to be pretty smart for them. Anybody interested?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Sure, what the hey? I'm in. Debating rocks!


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. That's one. They're looking for teams of three or four. They haven't decided yet. I'll join if I have to, but I wouldn't want to have to worry about a debate I could care less about researching.


----------



## Kailita

Aiieee! Debates! *Rips off Yayish's move and -hides-* 

Not me. I is so bad at that stuff, unless it's something I _really_ feel strong about. What about Jam (aka The-Elf-Herself)? She's into debating. And she's smart!


----------



## YayGollum

What do you mean, what about her? I thought that I already said Yay! for her volunteering. oh well. *twiddles thumbs, waiting for anyone else to show up* It's no big deal.


----------



## Saucy

i volenteer at the spca!!!!!
it's fun....but it's sad when animals get putted to sleep!


----------



## Kailita

Ohhh...sowwy, I didn't see that she had already volunteered.


----------



## YayGollum

I'm volunteering at a hospital right now, so Ha! I mean, anyways, oh well. It doesn't look like we'll be able to have a debating team if we don't get two more people interested in this. It's no big deal. I was offended that the guy who came up with the whole idea didn't ask all of the guilds.


----------



## Kailita

Hospital volunteering...cool. I might do that when I'm a little older. Right now I'm just stuck with filing and babysitting.


----------



## Dragon

would the debates be just over tolkien stuff, or everday (or not so everyday) things?

oh, that's right, you don't know, but who would know?


----------



## YayGollum

I know. They would just be about Tolkien stuff. None of the topics have been thought up, though. Yay for a third?


----------



## Saucy

I SEEM 2 OF LOST MY CRAZINESS HAS ANYONE SEEN IT?


----------



## Lossengondiel

Has anyone seen powersauce's craziness? it seems to have been misplaced. you can borrow some of mine until you find yours. I have enough to spare heh heh


----------



## Dragon

hmmm.... I seem to have made a lot of posts.....


----------



## YayGollum

I would like to know what any Outcasts have gotten any warning points for. I keep seeing the little things everywhere and I'm just wondering. *hides*


----------



## Kailita

Okies, must share my joy, and I suppose this is somewhat of an announcement, so it gets to go here...

Guess who's here, just a few blocks away from me at this very moment?? HOBBITGIRL! ! Yay! We haven't seen each other for a year, so we were all spazzy and jumping around and such when we met up ...but it was great. She came all the way from Utah to visit me in California over spring break! And we're having so much fun...we took a really long walk and went to go see all the old areas we used to hang out at when she lived here, and then we came to my house and talked and talked and talked...and somehow we got onto the subject of LotR, and she told me an abridged version of the Sil over the span of about an hour and a half.  Heh. It was great. Tomorrow we'll probably run around like spazzes again and play Nintendo and superheros with my little brothers. 

ANYWAY, just wanted to let you other outcastses in on my happiness.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Yes! It is true! I am in California! Oh happy day! Oh frabulous day! Kaloo kalay! I'm posting from Kailita's superly slow and evil computer. (Kaillita says "Yay for superly slow computers!") Well I say Boo for superly slow computers! But Yay for me being in California! And at Kailita's house! Haweee!


----------



## Dragon

?umm, yay for K and HG?


----------



## Kailita

Umm, yes? Oh D, have you been attacked by the question marks again? Oh no, I think I have been, too?  *Hides from the bombardment of question marks?*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Can I announce that I hate life?
*grumbles*


----------



## YayGollum

No, you're not allowed to announce that.  Ack! Why not? I'm not an evil person.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

So I can or I can't announce that?


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! You already did, so it doesn't matter too much. Also, did you not notice the rolling eyed dude right after I said you couldn't do it? Crazy lady.


----------



## Rhiannon

I have three kittens on my lap.

That is all.


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *I have three kittens on my lap.
> 
> That is all. *



aaawwwww....baby kittens?

they are almost as cute as baby puppies...

well, they are all cute!!


----------



## Rhiannon

Actually the kittens are getting kind of big now, but they're still kittens. They're all black. They're all beautiful and silky and shiny. They're beyond adorable. Now the boy kittens are hogging my mousepad and Morwen gets my lap all to herself.


----------



## balrog

Morwen is one i presume....what is the other kitty's names?

all black of what kind?

i remember tales when i was a kid about bad luck and cat's color crossing a path, thank goodness we all woke up!!  


cat and mouse lol


----------



## Rhiannon

In England white cats are bad luck, or so I hear (which I think is sensible, because white cats aren't near as pretty as black).

All jet black, short haired- Sabriel, the mother, showed up on our back porch and decided to keep us several months ago, and they all pretty much look exactly like her. Very sleek and beautiful. There were five (all boys except for little Morwen), but we gave two away, and have promised Tar Baby to someone, but Macho Man is still adoptable  When the kittens were born _I_ named the boys Gawain, Gaheris, Gareth, and Agravaine, but every one pretty much ignored me. But Macho Man's secret identitiy is Gawain and Tar Baby is really Gareth. 

(all our cats have to have literary names, y'know).


----------



## balrog

those literary names make me feel guilty and incompetant for naming my dog...'Max'!  

well...maybe not cuz loving them is an easy and important pleasure!!


----------



## Rhiannon

Dogs don't have to be literary- my sister's puppy is Cassie (short for Cassidy, which is Gaelic for clever, or something. The dog is an idiot, btw). Cats are different. Cat's have to be literary. Preferably something with a magical/mythological background. Because that's what cats _are_...

Yesh  I am a cat lover. We had (that is, my parents had) two Irish Wolfhounds, who were wonderful and fantastic and marvelous, but Huan died when I was four and Garda died when I was six, and after that we've mostly had cats. We had one (with the ever so creative name of Midnight- he was also black) who ran away when we moved from Georgia to Illinois; in Illinois we had a multitude of barn cats, who got named lots of things, but most of them died fairly quickly- something was going around; when we moved from Illinois to Japan, we adopted a grey and white cat and named him Gandalf, and he was a wonderful cat, but when we moved last summer we couldn't bring him and I sulked for days. 

Which is why it was so wonderful with a gorgeous black cat showed up and said 'Okay, I think I'll make you my people'. And we named her Sabriel after Garth Nix's necromancer heroine


----------



## balrog

Cassie....idiot....too funny. I had to look after my brothers dog 'Barney' and he was so dumb that he would stand and stare at a white wall in my house for hours, it was embarrassing when i had guests over because they would say to me...'what is your dog doing?'

i just responded .....'well...he is doing an ancient chinese meditation ritual cleansing any evil spirits that occupied this location thousands of years ago'

silly but funny  


wow......you moved to an eclectic variety of places

how did moving like that make you feel?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *In England white cats are bad luck, or so I hear (which I think is sensible, because white cats aren't near as pretty as black).
> *



No. White cats are not bad luck.
Black cats are good luck.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

When I have a pet of my own I'll give them all literary names. 

The closest thing I had was two chickens when I was 16.

I named them Richard and Khalan after two characters from The Sword of Truth Series by Terry Goodkind.


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *When I have a pet of my own I'll give them all literary names.
> 
> The closest thing I had was two chickens when I was 16.
> 
> I named them Richard and Khalan after two characters from The Sword of Truth Series by Terry Goodkind.
> 
> 
> *



when you do get a pet...what of species or kind would that be?


----------



## YayGollum

Cats are better than dogs. *gasp!* Who said that? oh well. Must've been someone smart. Anyways, crazy Wonko person, what's with the posts of yours right after each other? oh well. I have plenty of crazy cat names to share, but I'd probably do that in that little Outcast reality zoo thread. *hides*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I like Cats better than dogs too.

And I don't know why I posted so close together.

Lapse in smartness? *scractches head*


----------



## Annushka

I love them both. 5 years ago I used to have two cats (a boy and a girl) who twice a year were having kittens. Unfortunately we had to give them all away cause my Mom was freaking out because of the smell which no one else senced After that we had this mouse-like creatures (I don`t know their name in English). This time the smell was obvious for everybody and we said good-bye to them too Anyway, having a pet is the best thing.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hamsters?
Gerbils?
Guinea Pigs?
Rats?

 They're all mouse-like and smelly!!

 My dad had ferrets for a while.
But they smelled so bad (musk you know) they had to take them back.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Aw, mice are great! I have two guinea pigs named Milky Way and Snickers and a little grey mouse named Figgy. They're not smelly unless you don't clean their cage weekly. I love cats...far away from me. Seriously, they're great, but I also have three birds and somehow I doubt Jack Russel Terrier, Chestnut, and Micki would get along with a cat. Besides it would beat up my wimpy but lovable basset hounds.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ick. Rhian does not do rodents. They make me...twitchy. 

So do little rat dogs. I have a small dog phobia. I'm a big persona and I just _know_ that some day I am going to set/step on one of those little yippy abominations and kill it.

And it might not be by accident neither. 

No offense to anyone who loves small dogs. It's common knowledge that I'm completely irrational in my prejudices.


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! Lady, you could just edit one of those posts to stick the other post into. oh well. Anyways, Yay for people that don't like dogses! I'm just annoyed by the little ones. I gots to run away from the huge and scary and wanting to bite me kind. *hides*


----------



## Rhiannon

Big dogs are the best! They aren't yippy and annoying *grimace* Irish Wolfhounds are the world's best dogs, hands down.

And I don't _like_ dogs.


----------



## YayGollum

You could have fooled me. Anyways, Ick. No, catses are always better than dogs. Dogs are evil and not as smart and fun. oh well. Yes, I know more people like dogs than cats, but oh well. Why do people like scary things that jump on you and annoy you and slobber on you and are always evil and hyper and brainless? *hides*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I like BIG dogs and small cats.

 and even big cats.

But not small dogs.

Yippy things suck.


----------



## Dragon

I like small dogs that aren't yippy.........I think I'm going to get a mute small dog..... 

*is nocked down and jumped on by the attacking question marks.......j/k, we're really just playing twister!?*


----------



## Rhiannon

Actually, more people like cats than dogs in the US. Like 10% more. I forget who did the survey, but it was in the last five years.

And one of my kittens was given away today


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*sad face*

Which one?

Better not be Morwen!! She's my favourite!
 I want a black cat named Morwen...

Ooh..or Morgaine...Or Morgause...etc.  COOL!


----------



## Rhiannon

*sniffs* Tar Baby/Gareth. He doesn't want to go be somebody's outside cat! He wants to stay with me! *sniffles*

No worries about Morwen; we're keeping Morwen permanently (for a little while I did campaign to call her Morgana to keep up with the Aurthurian theme, but everyone ignored me- again- and I went back to Morwen).


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Does the rest of the family call her Morwen?

And yes, Morgana would be a GREAT name!


----------



## Rhiannon

Yesh- except for the little sister you insists on calling her Lavender  We had ribbons on all the kittens so we could tell them apart, and hers was purple.


----------



## YayGollum

Oh. I had no idea that more people liked cats. Yay us! I guess the dog people are just scarier. *hides* Anyways, yes, it's evil when you have to give catses away. *sniff* Also, should I just stop hinting and just say ---> Please just start talking about catses in the reality zoo thread or the real life rantings thread or start a new one. Something. This thread is for announcements. Sure, saying ---> 'I had to get rid of a cat' is an announcement, but still, Ack! I'm just trying to be a nice guy!


----------



## Saucy

the easter bunni is evil!, tell anyone who CARES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saucy

the easter bunni is evil!, tell anyone who CARES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You did a double post there...

ANNOUNCEMENT:

I went shopping on Tuesday. And then I went to the movies.


----------



## Annushka

I wonder how did Outcast Official song poll end. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No.

*laughs hilariously*

Boy I need to sleep.


----------



## Saucy

oopsi sorry bout dats!

wonks if ur tired then SLEEP universal solutions 4 everything


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I did eventually but Snaga was online and I really wanted to tal to the silly thing.


----------



## YayGollum

That Outcast song thing ended with a tie between Gollum's song and that Pink Panthrer song.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Was the thread deleted?

*Scratches head*


----------



## YayGollum

No, it's still there, crazy lady. I forget the title, but it should be achingly obvious. oh well.


----------



## Dragon

ooh! I have an announcement!!!

you can only have 10 smilies in your post!!!and that's if you dont use bold, or italics, or anything like that


----------



## Annushka

Hey, I just got that too. That`s so annoying. You have to go back and edit all that dear-to-heart smilies
And the post can`t be too long too.


----------



## YayGollum

Wow. What great announcements. I'm ecstatic. Notice the periods where exclamation marks should be. Anyways, I have a real announcement! I wonder how many people actually check in here to see if there are real announcements! oh well. Let me see here. What was I saying? Yes, that debate tournament thing has started. Don't post in those types of threadses unless you're part of one of the crazy little teamses. I haven't seen that munchkin person in a while. oh well. I think this Confusticated lady won't be showing up. I got a replacement. Maybe I should be tossing this list in there? 

Me (the greatest and most stubborn)
The_elf_Herself (convinced me to not hate elves as much)
munchkin (maybe?)
chrysophalax (in case the Confusticated lady doesn't show up)


----------



## Annushka

Sorry, Yay but isn`t Confusticated lady munchkin a guy? I remember somewhere was a whole debate about that. And HE asured everyone that though munchkin sounds like a girl HE`s a guy


----------



## YayGollum

Do what? I know that this munchkin person is a male. Unless he's been tricking us the whole time. Anyways, the Confusticated person is a lady. Also known as Nom nowadays. She changed her name to that way more achingly boring thing just because she seemed to think that a Tolkien related name was better than being original. *hides*


----------



## Annushka

Woops Didn`t you by Confusticated lady mean munchkin?? I guess you didn`t


----------



## Dragon

umm...I haven't seen either of them....

grr... at least _try_ not to be rude!


----------



## YayGollum

Never mind. Things make sense now. Anyways, hurry up with that picture of the cat, scary lady!


----------



## Annushka

I have his pictures on the tape. Just waiting for the tape to end. I think it`ll take a few more days. And don`t get me started with talking about him cause I can get REALLY annoying I have this strong urge to tell everybody how adorable, smart, fluffy and loving he is Now I have to shut up


----------



## Dragon

Announcement--> I found an amazingly cool word; Coolatta....I'm not sure what it means, but its fun to say, and it can mean cool, or c u later (latta=later)


----------



## My_Precious

Man, do I have a lot of reading to do...


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm going off again, but only for the weekend this time- we're taking my brother to my grandmother's and leaving him (he's going to stay with her for the summer and work for the local police department- criminal justic major, don'cha know) and making it a long weekend to that Papa can go to a gun show. I plan to skip the gun show and spend my time in Half Price Books because they're HAVING A 20% OFF SALE! The last trip cleaned me out completely, so I've been begging for work- Mom gave me ironing ($7 at $1 per garment), and Ms. Julie hired to as a temp secretary to organize her home school stuff and clean out her game closet (that thing was a HAZARD but it's all nice and neat now, and I got $16 at $5 an hour). So I'm off to gorge myself on book buying, Hurrah!


----------



## Dragon

where is your grandmas house?......Texas?....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh, Rhia!!! I LOVE HALF PRICE BOOKS!!!

The best books are used books. 

Yayayay! And they're putting one in right by my apartment! I'm soo excited!


----------



## Wolfshead

Important announcement (for me, anyway):

*MY EXAMS ARE FINISHED!*

Which is nice  I now have time to post again. Or not, I should be getting my hands on GTA: Vice City and Championship Manager 4 in the next couple of days, so we shall see...


----------



## Kailita

Ahh, the elusive Craig has decided to grace the GOO once again with his presence.  It's about time those exams of yours got wrapped up. Welcome back. 

Ick. Exams are a pain. And ours start up soon. You can be sure to see my ragings about them in the ranting thread in a week or so.

Have fun Rhia, but don't be gone too long!


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Ahh, the elusive Craig has decided to grace the GOO once again with his presence.  It's about time those exams of yours got wrapped up. Welcome back. *


 Elusive, am I? Well...

You're probably right, there're probably things that I posted, got replies to, then never read due to my having just logged back on and not bothering to read the 5 pages posted in my absence...

So, if anyone wants me to reply to something I haven't replied to, feel free to PM me to bring it to my attention


----------



## YayGollum

I can't think of anything. Anyways, did I just see the superly cool My_Precious person post in here? I think so. No offense, CraigSmith person, but she's cooler than you.


----------



## Wolfshead

Nah, don't be ridiculous. Ah, wait, hang on - you're biased - you both like that snivelling, malformed hobbit-like wretch


----------



## My_Precious

Thank you, thank you!
Snivelling, malformed hobbit-like wretch? Ooh, you mean that super cool, drop-dead gorgeous green hobbit ?


----------



## Wolfshead

*Smiles and nods*


----------



## Dragon

ACK!!! so many people are coming back so quickly!!! cannot keep functioning under such highly volatile circumstances!!!! programs shutting down!!!

*collapses*


----------



## Rhiannon

> Oh, Rhia!!! I LOVE HALF PRICE BOOKS!!!
> 
> The best books are used books.
> 
> Yayayay! And they're putting one in right by my apartment! I'm soo excited!



I am sooooooo jealous! I have to drive all the way out to Fort Worth to go to one! Used books are the best. In a regular bookstore I go in and I fondle the books and I sigh and I buy maybe one because they're insanely expensive, but in used bookstores I go nuts! I return with a haul of books, hurrah!


----------



## Dragon

I go to half-price books all the time, and since my mom's a teacher, she gets a discount (uh, its either 20 or 10% off) so my dad lets me get loads of books, and most the time they;re not even half price, they're more like, a third price....more than once I've gotten a book that would have been 30 dollars 4 10, and once or twice I''ve gotten a 20 dollar book for 5 dollars   

ACK!!! Rhia, FOrt worth!!! tell me next time!!!


----------



## YayGollum

This is not a general chat type thread, crazy people. If you have announcements, toss them here. I see nothing wrong with being creative with all of your general chat type posts by turning them into announcements.  If there's something wrong with the threads we already gots, make another.


----------



## Rhiannon

Anouncement: Rhiannon Fiachra O'Connor, being of sound mind and body, and also being a fictitious internet title, wants to know why we haven't got a general chatter thread, since we do so much general chattering, as is the nature of such things as we are.


----------



## My_Precious

Try Stuff and Bother
Or the handy PM thing


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh, I run amok in Stuff and Bother all the time, but I'm wondering about here, so the Outcasts can chatter amongst themselves without making Yay irate.


----------



## YayGollum

We already have that kind of thread. It might be on some other page by now. I think it's called the guild of Outcasts first thread or something. It started out as a bar type place, but now it's just general chatting type things.


----------



## Rhiannon

Lovely. Who feels like an archeological dig?


----------



## Rhiannon

...I dug and dug but found nought. So I'm going to go make a new one.


----------



## Dragon

hmm, I didn't want to go to that because it was already so big by the time I got here, why dont we just make a new one?


----------



## Rhiannon

I did. I call it....'The Outcasts Greeting & Chatter'.


----------



## Dragon

coolness 

announcement; my Dr.Pepper has become a slushy...


----------



## Dragon

aah! 

I keep finding all these cool games... mostly different versions of the same game, but javanoids 

blasterball just click "play game"

aaaaannnnddddd.........cubis again, just push play, if your comp isn't that good, it might not let u play tho...


----------



## YayGollum

That second thing was a better announcement so I can't rant about you not sticking postses together. oh well. Announcement ---> My birthday is on Saturday, but I might be at a RenFest thing. Don't know yet. Evil money problems might get in the way.


----------



## Dragon

money is evil...ick.

I would have stuck them together, but I wanted this thread to go to the top, and I couldn't do that by editing it soooooo.......tada!


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, huh. Anyways, sure, money is evil, but necessary. sorry about that. Too bad. oh well. Become a miser, then you won't have to worry about it too much.


----------



## Dragon

miser??? yes well, I guess ur right....oops! announcement thread


----------



## Rhiannon

Ren Fests = V. v. cool. 

At the end of this month, I will order my boots. My knee high suede Ren fest boots....but in the mean time I have to wait until my next clothing allowance.

I also need to earn money so that I can

-Save for my plane ticket to NC in December for the Second Great Tolkien Freak Gathering, where my two best friends and I get together, make costumes, and go to RotK together (we had our first for TTT because I was in Japan for Fellowship.

-Save for the brilliant Christmas presents I've thought of to get for my two best friends

-Get a new subscription to Cicada magazine


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh sweetness Rhian! Yeah Yay, been having money problems here as well. My Dad got suspended from work for over a month, he's back now(thank God) but we're still tight on money. Fortunately, I've just gotten a job! The local cafe has need for more wait staff and cooking help, so I applied and got accepted! It's minimum wage, plus any tips the waitresses feel like giving me when I'm not working the wait staff. When I am, it's $2.38 an hour plus tips. The lady who owns it is superly nice. Huzzah!


----------



## Rhiannon

I need a job- I'm going to begin looking in earnest next week. I. Need. Money.

My plane ticket alone is going to be probably $200 - $300.

The total cost for my dress and cloak (which will vary depending on what kind of fabric I find and how much I need, etc) will probably be something like $70 - $90 (I'm splurging on the dress- getting embroidered trim- I'm eyeing the blue and gold Celtic knot- and a cloak clasp etc.- because I intend to wear it a lot; some of this will probably come out of my clothing allowance, but not all. I do have to get normal clothes too. Every once in a while).

My boots I plan to get with my clothing allowance, but they're $67 (black suede, to the knee, lace-up). 

The incredibly cool gifts I plan to get for my friends (and one for me, too) will come to $66.

The Cicada subscription that I really, really want is $37. 

...and I have at least two birthdays in between then and now, never mind Christmas right after. But as Mom said last year, this is my equivalent of prom (I wouldn't put it in such terms m'self, but it does make some sense).


----------



## Dragon

hah! rhia, I bet I could make you that celtic trim and that clasp w/ stuff I already own *is very craftsy* but then I would have to mail it to you and all this stuff that "isn't safe" and other things like that 

I wish I had a clothings allowance then I could buy my own clothes (*loves the mens section* cheaper, sturdier, cooler  ) but my mom has something against the clothes I like, so I have to wait until my dad is available to go shopping w/ me, and then, she has no way to deny me my rights!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

What's that Cicada thing? oh well. Second Annual Tolkien Freak Gathering in North Carolina? Where in North Carolina? Anyways, since when is $2.38 minimum wage? Yikes!


----------



## Kailita

$2.38?? Yeesh. Over here minimum wage is $5! Well, if you like the job and it pays, I guess it works. Better that than nothing.

Ooh, Rhian! Pretty clotheses! Get us a picture of you all dressed up once you have everything. That's so cool! 

I don't get an allowance. *Pouts*. My mom expects us (my brothers and me) to do our chores and work "because we're a family", not to get money.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Minimum wage isn't $2.38 plus tips. That's the _waitress_ pay, because they reel in the tip money. When I'm not working the wait staff, I'll get minimum wage, which is around $6.00 an hour. Sheesh!


----------



## Rhiannon

Cicada is a literary magazine put out by the Cricket Magazine Group (they also publish Cricket, Ladybug, Spider, etc. for younger ages); they publish short stories and poems, etc. One of my poems was in their 2002 September/October issue *fondles it* It's an excellent magazine, but expensive- six issues a year, and each issue is really like a small trade paperback. I was subscribed to it for two years, but this year my subscription ran out and I didn't renew it because I subscribed to the Readerville Journal instead. But I want them _both_!



> Second Annual Tolkien Freak Gathering in North Carolina? Where in North Carolina?



Next to Georgia. The First Annual Tolkien Freak Gathering was in Fort Worth (that's in Texas, Yay), and we made costumes and went to TTT together, and watched the extended version of Fellowship with a snobby, intellectual sounding running commentary (we realized how snobby and intellectual we sounded and nearly busted a gut laughing). And we exchanged Christmas presents, etc. Only this year it's going to be even bigger- our costumes will be nicer, because I plan to wear mine to Ren Fests and stuff, and we'll have more people- the Three Merry Sisters of Fate are the core, of course, but we have other friends who will be there. 



> Ooh, Rhian! Pretty clotheses! Get us a picture of you all dressed up once you have everything. That's so cool!



Oh, there will be lots of pictures! One whole day of the trip will be Picture Day, when we all get dressed up (last time Movie Day doubled as Picture Day, but this time one of our friends won't be there for Movie Day, so we're having a seperate Picture Day...and so we get to get all dolled up twice) and we go out and take lots of posed pictures. 

Minimum wage here is $5.15. I'm going to go apply at Whataburger. It's incredibly hard to teens to get jobs in this town! Gar! All the good jobs are full and don't want me.


----------



## Rhiannon

And the result of a moment of randomness....


 How Well Do You Know Rhiannon? (also known as Have You Been Paying Attention?) 

All the questions are things I know I have talked about here, If You Were Paying Attention. 

Only  I messed up on one of the questions- for 'How many siblings does Rhiannon have', answer it as if it were 'How many children are in Rhiannon's family'.


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, huh. I know where Fort Worth is. oh well. I hate those evil quizzes. I'm too self-centered. oh well. Let me see here. Got it. Cicada = some crazy magazine with lots of stories. The real minimum wage = $6. Got it. Craziness. Okay, that's all I can think of. No announcdments. just wondering about things.


----------



## Dragon

heh, I didn't do so well on that, rhia.... I picked using stuff I remember u saying, but, they apparently weren't the right things  

..........I made one too, for complete lack of any reason...

my quiz


----------



## Rhiannon

Mm, I did awful on yours, D!



> Uh, huh. I know where Fort Worth is.



Just making sure we were on the same page.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Jam_
> *Minimum wage isn't $2.38 plus tips. That's the waitress pay, because they reel in the tip money. When I'm not working the wait staff, I'll get minimum wage, which is around $6.00 an hour. Sheesh!*


Okay, I worried about you for a second there. 

Meep. *Whines* Rhiiiii...D...I can't take the quizzlies. I'm on the school computers, and they won't let in foreign sites. *Pouts* But I'll try again at home. I bet I can do Rhi's fairly well - I've been paying attention!  - and hopefully I'll get a couple right on D's. And then maybe I'll make one! (But mine will probably be super-easy. )


----------



## Dragon

its hard to come up w/ good questions tho....I kept stealing rhi's


----------



## Rhiannon

You make sure you come tell me what you got on mine, Kaia!


----------



## My_Precious

I raise my glass to the class of 2003!
(since this is supposed to be the announcement place...)


----------



## Dragon

u graduated this yr.? I'm '07....


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, the class of 2003 is the coolest! Yay us! I would raise a glass, but I only have an aluminum can! oh well. Nevermind. I forgot that I don't care about graduating. Too boring.


----------



## Rhiannon

Next year, next year...

Congratulations, you lucky ones who finished this year!


----------



## Dragon

grr....if my parents would let me skip, I bet I could have graduated this yr...


----------



## balrog

graduation is that bridge you cross into a cruel heartless world of reality...not unlike the place you just were!

trust me...i know about bridges   

*tips glass after lighting afire*


----------



## Wolfshead

*Resignation*

Yes, it's true, I'm handing over my comission in GOO. Time is not something I have a lot of these days, and there never really seems to be something planned in this Guild - it's mostly idle banter. Don't get me wrong, I've got nothing against chatting, but I just don't have the time to be partaking in something so meaningless. Sorry.

Feel free to take me off the memberlist, Yay, and I'll unsubscribe to GOO threads whenever I get emails about replies on them.

On the whole, you should be grateful for me - after all, I gave you the Outcast-Type Things Done thread, which now as over 600 posts  I think I put a couple of others in as well, but I'd have to think about them first...

So, yeah, I'll stay subscribed to this thread for a bit.


----------



## Dragon

you dont have to leave just because you dont have much time n e more, like u said, nothing is really planned, so it doesn't matter wether or not ur here often, its a great thing to do when ur bored


----------



## Rhiannon

Aw, Craig, but we'll _miss_ you.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, thanks for making another thread for the idle chatting that you don't like.  oh well. Have fun. I tried starting this place out with some threadses for being more serious, but oh well. Didn't work. People like what they have, I guess. *bawls*


----------



## Dragon

aww, come on yay, it just depends on what type of seriousness, people just care about some things more than others


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, huh. Whatever you say. *sniff* I don't think that very many of these threadses are achingly serious. Not a huge deal. I was only bawling about the fact that people ignore some of the threadses. Every single one should be posted in every single day by every single Outcast.


----------



## Annushka

What`s so bad about not very serious threads? There`re some more serious once in other places. So if anyone wants to make a meaningful conversation he can go there, right? These ones are for communication.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Aw, Craig, but we'll miss you. *


 Gee, thanks, but I'll still see you all around. And anyway, I've hardly been participating in the guild of late. So, yeah, this is the end. Goodbye.


----------



## YayGollum

Sure thing. Have fun. Anyways, did I say that there was something especially bad about not very serious threadses? Didn't mean to. I'm a huge fan of pretty much all of the achingly cool threadses we have here. Why not? I have no reason to hate the fact that you people are having fun. Also, Ack! We have threadses for serious type things in here already! Do some digging if you have to! *stalks off*


----------



## Dragon

oh well, goodbye, we'll miss you

don't _stalk_ yay, stalking is bad


----------



## YayGollum

Since when? Well, maybe the type where you're stalking someone, but I'm talking about the type where you stomp off. Should I have used that word instead? *sighs, then ambles off*


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

ambling is good, so is stomping, stalking, shuffling,running,walking,creeping, 

The occasional prancing and nancing is quite amusing....


----------



## Rhiannon

Stalking/stomping off mean you're angry, Yay. Are you angry?


----------



## Dragon

I mean any stalking, 'cause angry is bad, and obsession is bad

..............ambling is ok...


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! It is possible to stalk away when you are annoyed. If you read the post, it shows that I went on a rant about people not being able to dig around for threadses that they might like. *collapses*


----------



## Dragon

hmm... lately yay has been collapsing instead of hiding, could it be from exhaustion at complaining at people? j/k yay

yes, it is possible to stalk away when annoyed, but I just don't like stalking...how about storming? or stomping? but please, not stalking


----------



## Kailita

Announcement ---> This is just to let you all know that I'm off to the mountains today and should be gone until...umm...Thursday/Fridayish. Just so you all know and don't think I've gone and died.


----------



## Rhiannon

And I'm off to my grandmother's until Thursday/Fridayish; it's uncertain as to whether or not I will have internet access, but I think I will, so I won't really be gone. But I will be rather busy because she's hiring me to help clean out some stuff.


----------



## Dragon

ACK!!! y r peoples leaving us/me? thusday/fridayish is a long time...


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm still here! Ma has internet.


----------



## Dragon

whoo! ok, but stilllllllllllllllll, my K is going!!!!!!


----------



## Kailita

Awww...it's so good to be missed. But I'm all good and back again.  *Huggles her D*


----------



## Dragon

eee!!

*is huggled*

but you wont b on very often now, will you? 

*mutters something barely audible about stupid careers, money, and fathers*


----------



## Kailita

I'll do my best.


----------



## Rhiannon

Gone Hiking. Back Monday.


----------



## YayGollum

Looks like I can be a little guild moderator now. That's an announcement. I'm still not scary and evil, though. And I can't edit or delete posts, it looks like. oh well.


----------



## Dragon

wait.... if u can't edit or delete posts....what _can_ u do?


----------



## YayGollum

Well, that might be changed. I'm not sure. oh well. Right now, I can do the little sticky thing or put threads together or something like that. Little organizational type evil powerses.


----------



## balrog

YayGollum for Prezidental control!!  

can this balrog make the vote here?!?

i can assume that after 4400 posts with dedication to the site a little more powerses is deserved!!

my 2 cents


----------



## YayGollum

It's always cool to see two cents being tossed around this way.  It looks like I have to wait until Tuesday when some other moderator is around to decide if the little guild moderators get any more creepy and evil powerses. I definitely think that I'd be more useful if I had all of the creepy and evil moderator type powerses, but oh well. I'll work with what I have. Not a huge deal to me. If I was feeling especially amibitious, I'd rant more. oh well. I'm on that little council of nine thing right now, so I can't be a moderator all over the place. I'm planning on taking this place over eventually, though. Of course! Why not? Yay for dedicated people!


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *It's always cool to see two cents being tossed around this way.  It looks like I have to wait until Tuesday when some other moderator is around to decide if the little guild moderators get any more creepy and evil powerses. I definitely think that I'd be more useful if I had all of the creepy and evil moderator type powerses, but oh well. I'll work with what I have. Not a huge deal to me. If I was feeling especially amibitious, I'd rant more. oh well. I'm on that little council of nine thing right now, so I can't be a moderator all over the place. I'm planning on taking this place over eventually, though. Of course! Why not? Yay for dedicated people!  *



Good Luck Yay!

regardless of outcome you obviously enjoy being here!!!....and you are not exactly the type of character to allow absolute power corrupt absolutely....*lol*


----------



## Dragon

ok, I have a question/announcement...

WHAT THE HEY HAPPENED OVER HERE?!?!?! I'M GONE 4 2 DAYS AND BAM!!! EVERYTHINGS DIFFERENT!!!!

that is all.


----------



## YayGollum

How are things different? I must have missed it. Anyways, thanks, balrog person. I'm holding my ego back right about now. But then, of course I wouldn't let absolute power corrupt me. Well, at least not absolutely. *wants to put down some good quotes about leadership to show how cool he is, but decides that he'd be showing his ego if he did that*


----------



## Dragon

well, lets see, there are suddenly a lot less posts, and about 5 new ones, which means at least 10 old ones were deleted...I don't know which ones yet, but I WILL FIND OUT!!! *sigh* yes, I know, change happens swiftly.   

EDIT!!!!! never mind that, my comp was just being stupid.... *blushes furiously*


----------



## Rhiannon

I am back. That is all.


----------



## Kailita

Welcome back, Rhi.


----------



## HobbitGirl

*sings Cub Scout Anouncements song*

Anouncements, anoucements, anouncements.
A terrible death to die
A terrible death to die
A terrible death to talk to death a terrible death to die.
Anouncements anouncements anouncements.

Have you eeever seen a windbag, a windbag, a windbag
Have you eeever seen a windbag
Well there's one right there.
*points to self*

Keep your 'nouncements short and sweet
Short and sweet
Short and sweet
Keep your 'nouncements short and sweet
They're so BORING.

ANOUNCEMENT:

I will be gone, starting tommorrow, until August 16th. That is all.

*crickets*


----------



## Kailita

*Sobs and bids HG a tearful farewell*


----------



## Dragon

~*tear*~ ~*sniff*~ g-goo'bye, HG, we'll miss you!!!

announcement--> I have hit hte big 1-0!!!....0...0

what I'm trying 2 say is 1000


----------



## BranMuffin

Until Aug 16th that's quite a while. See you then, HG.

Announcements, Announcements, Announcements
A terrible way to die,*clap, clap*
A terrible way to die,*clap, clap*
A terrible death to be talked to death,
A terrible way to die,*clap, clap*
Announcements, Announcements, Announcements

Have you ever seen a fruitstand,
a fruitstand,
a fruitstand,
Have you ever seen a fruitstand,
well look at one now*points to announcer*

I've lost my cow,*MOOO*
I've lost my cow,*MOOO*
I have no use for your BULL now.

So pile it up in a corner, *making shoveling motions*
pile it up in a corner, *making shoveling motions*
pile it up in a corner, *making shoveling motions*
and watch the flowers grow.

Announcements, Announcements, Announcements
SPEAK FREE THE REST STAND ALONE

-The Boy Scouts announcements song!!!

ANNOUNCEMENT:
I will be leaving on Friday for PA and won't be back until August 3...


----------



## Dragon

what's w/ all the songs all of a sudden?

ur not gone yet bran, friday is yet another day, another day


----------



## BranMuffin

I was letting everyone know now just in case I can't later.

The songs are just memories of good times....the councelors feared the word "announcements" because of that song.


----------



## Kailita

*Laughs...loves Boy Scout announcement songs of all sorts...*

Thanks. That made me smile. 

And this made me smile also - this is so you, D:



> *announcement--> I have hit hte big 1-0!!!....0...0*


Hehehe...I can just see you saying that. 1-0!!!....0...0.  Anyway, congrats on getting into the thousands! 

I, too, will be leaving in a bit. But I'll let you know more at a later time. It's not for a couple more days.


----------



## Kailita

Okay. *Is making her announcement now* Ahem. *Clears throat*

*Has no Boy Scout Announcement song to sing*  *Will make due...*

I am leaving tomorrow. Heading to Texas where all my relatives are. Joy. Flat...hot...dry. Can't wait.  Anyhows...I will not return until...*sob*...August 1. Which is _way too long!_ I'll miss you all!  *Prolonged sniffling* But you'll just have to make due without me.  My sisters get to take care of my wombats while I'm gone...*bestows them upon Rhi and D* 

Adios until then!


----------



## Dragon

wait K!!! _where in texas?!?!?!_

u must tell me b4 u go!!! will u have access 2 a comp?

~* carefully takes halfor the wombats*~


----------



## Rhiannon

*clings to wombat, waving after Kaia tearfully*

pfft. Texas _rules_. Someday you will understand....


----------



## Annushka

*has absolutely no idea what a wombat is 
Is sure that everybody is sick with explaining to her what this or that means*

Why are people leaving for so long? That's sad. Three of us, outcasts, at once. 

Well, I`m back. I was out of town for 4 days and am going not to leave again until August 19.


----------



## BranMuffin

Wombats!!!! Sugar Gliders are better...

Hopefully I will have internat abilities in the mountains but who knows....

K, did you know that adios actually/lliterally means "go with God"... more random knowledge bestowed by BranMuffin.


----------



## Dragon

um, do u know what a kangaroo is, shush? they're sorta liek mini kangaroos

K!!! _where in texas?!_


----------



## Rhiannon

...and 'amen' means 'so be it' <random knowledge brought to you by Rhian>


----------



## BranMuffin

Bran means "raven"????? as per Rhi in another thread.....


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, Bran in welsh is Raven... but it's pronounced Braaaaan with a long a instead of the way most americans say it with the short a like cereal


----------



## BranMuffin

Agh, not cereal...MUFFINS! Viva la Muffin! Ah hah hah.


----------



## mr underhill

Lol.... it's the guy off homestarrunner..


----------



## Rhiannon

Okay fine, it's not short like people say the GRAIN.


----------



## Rhiannon

Oooh <random result of bored rambling about the forum> I'm poster #55. Yay is #1...and D is someone between me in and Yay.


----------



## Dragon

hmm...*checks*.... I'm no. 44...cool


----------



## BranMuffin

I'm a ways back on the list... like page 20 or 21....


----------



## Rhiannon

It's nifty for me because I've only been here since March. I think pretty much everyone ahead of me on the list has been here since 2002.


----------



## YayGollum

Where do these poster number things come from? I have no idea. Anyways, that's a crazy or important Outcast announcement? Hm. Well, maybe crazy. I'd say pointless. Hmph.


----------



## Rhiannon

You click on 'Members' on the bar thing on the top, and then you click on 'top ten posters', and then it shows you the top ten people who post the most, and then you can go back by tens.


----------



## Annushka

I`m here from March too, Rhia

D, you`re now #43 and Rhia is #51. And I`m #170.

And thanks for the wombat explanation


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Got it. Ick. That's not good. Well, I guess it's good to be committed.


----------



## BranMuffin

Just letting everyone know I'm here in PA. And have slow but existing internet capabilities.


----------



## Dragon

um...PA is pennsylvania, right?


----------



## Rhiannon

Yup.

*waves to Bran*


----------



## Rhiannon

Announcement: Rhiannon just hit 999 posts, and upon posting the message will reach 1000- FOUR DIGITS! WOOHOO!


----------



## Dragon

hummahumma! welcome 2 the big 1-0!...0...0  (I love that)


----------



## Dragon

I know I'm double posting, but....yaarg!

this is post number 1111 ....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhh!!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

And I'd like to thank all the little people, without whom I wouldn't be here today....


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh yes- and I'm leaving some time tomorrow to go visit my brother, but I'll be back by the end of the week.


----------



## Dragon

no!!! rhi!!! don't leave me here _alone_!!!

um, I'm going 2 schlitterbahn sometime, I think tomorrow, but I really don't know bc I haven't been keeping track of the date...so...yeah


----------



## Dragon

yaarrg double posting!!!!!!!!!

ok, I figured it out, I', leaving 2day around 3:15 and I'm getting back on monday at some time...yeah...hummahumma....

watch everyone come back while I'm gone. bah!


----------



## Rhiannon

Bye D!

And yes, I'm back. I have new books! I have tapes of Britcoms and Law & Order! I have comic books!

Life is good.


----------



## Kailita

Agh! How come everybody hits the big numbers while I'm gone?  (Hehe, I love the "1-0!...0...0" also, D. )

Brief announcement: I am back. Huzzah.  Have not yet had a chance to hit up all threads. Must sacrifice the computer for father to work on. Meh. Am leaving again () on Sunday to go up to mountain for a few days but will hopefully (hopefully hopefully!) be able to post more before then.


----------



## Rhiannon

KAIA! KAIA! KAIA! We've been deprived of your Kaia-ishness!


----------



## stizzle

i went to colorado........im back


----------



## Talierin

Yay for Colorado! Where in Colorado did you go? I live just outside Denver, heheh


----------



## stizzle

masa verde that freaky place where the indians built castles and stuff and they were all like it was an amazing acomplishment for the indians and i was thinking well lets see they went down inside of canyons,right,then built giant structers ok this is smart how? lets see...the upsides are...um they have food cause theres good hunting ok now what else is good,ok i dont see any good things bad thing number 1 they have to climb out of the canyon to grow any kinds of crops because i dont know about you but ive never seen corn growing out of a rock,bad thing number two what happens when it floods? well the indians are screwed thats what,bad thing number three the only way in and out of the canyon was through these hand and foot holes they dug in the side of the canyon wall,i think that sounds a little dangerous ,bad thing number 4 if someone wanted to attck you all they had to do was stand on the oposit sides of the canyon and throw rocks and flaming sticks at you....and i mean in the end they all moved out of the stupid cliff dwelings and went down to rio grande valley anyways,so amazing acomplishment my butt,it was more like a big fat waste off time when they could have been advancing technologicly so theyd be better prepared for "the white man"
but thats just what i think


----------



## Talierin

Hehehe, yeah, Mesa Verde is interesting... I don't like the country there, it's rather ugly... gets better up by Durango though


----------



## BranMuffin

BOO! I'm baaaaaacckk. *everyone runs in fear*


----------



## Rhiannon

Yaaaaaay! More people to fill in the landscape!

Do you know how _boring_ it's been in here?


----------



## BranMuffin

No, how boring was it? Did you actually twiddle your thumbs? Or did you get past that level and moved on to, dare I say it, twiddleing your toes?


----------



## Rhiannon

My toes are _tired_, lemme tell you. 

I got obsessed with raising my post count until I was on page 5 of the top posters count. That's how boring it was.


----------



## Dragon

i'mbacki'mbacki'mbacki'mbacki'mback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*I'M BACK!!!!!!!* 

yay!!!

I is back and ppl is here!!!

me and rhi were sooooooooo lonely. we were making completely pointless posts just so there would b something new 2 look at, I mean, I almost did a (~*gasp!*~) one word post!!!!!!!!


----------



## BranMuffin

I always thought that post count didn't matter....or was that just my impression?


----------



## Rhiannon

YAY! D is back!

No, post count doesn't matter...but I had nothing better to worry about.


----------



## Dragon

after 100 it's just sort of something 2 b proud of 4 no apparent reason, so....yeah, I is proud of meself...


----------



## Annushka

Where is Yay?? He hasn't shown up for days now.


----------



## YayGollum

Am here. Was kicked off the computer for days by evil family members.


----------



## Annushka

Good to have you back Yay


----------



## BranMuffin

Yay, Yay is back. That sounds kinda weird.....it is good to have you back though. Most of us have been on vacation anyway.


----------



## Dragon

announcement;

NEW AVVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BranMuffin

Nice avatar, D. Did you get tired of the old one?


----------



## Dragon

no, I've been trying 2 find a good moving one 4 a long time, and I finally did, thanx 2 the links in the dragon lovers guild 

isn't it(~*tear*~) beautiful?


----------



## BranMuffin

Why didn't you just do a search for one?
*looks at new signature and realizes the absolute truth of it*


----------



## Dragon

mufasa explains he truth of it?  r u sure u don't mean deep thoughts?

I've searched b4, and a lot of it comes up as porn, the rest just sux, so, yeah, that's y


----------



## BranMuffin

No, I was looking at my new signature...

I hate when that happens, I was trying to find a picture of an 
Oreo cookie, and some things came up. I was like WHOA hold up there, I just want an Oreo cookie, not that...garbage, to say the least.


----------



## Dragon

oyhhhhhhhh... I was looking at the part about the headlights.... yar, that makes sense


----------



## Rhiannon

Nice avvie, D!


----------



## Kailita

Announcement ---> Am leaving on Monday for camp. Will be back on Sunday. And then...ack...gasp..._school_. Aiieee! *Agonizes*


----------



## Dragon

~*sigh*~

my school starts... tomorrow?! OMG!!! ~*faints*~

~*wakes up*~

which means I willl reply about as much as usual, since there is usually nothing 4 me 2 reply 2 anyways, but... yeah, so instead of being bored out of my mind all day long, I will b suffering thru the ornate sacrificial torturings of.... the ppl.... yeah, that's it, the ppl 

(oh how I wish my mom wasn't a teacher)


----------



## Annushka

But why tomorrow? Doesn't school usualy start on the 1st of September?


----------



## Rhiannon

It seems to be starting earlier and earlier...

Have fun at camp, Kaia!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *But why tomorrow? Doesn't school usualy start on the 1st of September? *


It should, Shush. I certainly think that it should.  But for some reason, the crazy administrative people are starting it in August. Meh.  *Crosses arms*

Ohmygoshness, D, good luck with school tomorrow! Well...at least your school is all non-conformative and stuff. 



> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> *Have fun at camp, Kaia!*


Thank you, Rhi!  I hope I will.


----------



## Dragon

save me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will not succumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok, maybe just a little....


----------



## BranMuffin

Good luck, Kai. See you soon. By the way what camp did you go to?

*Is really glad he doesn't have to go back to school yet*


----------



## ely

I decided to advertise/announce it here too, if you don't mind  

**************************************************
I'd like to ask if any of you are interested in playing the quiz game "Is that your final answer?" (in Stuff and Bother)... 

I put here a link, so you can go there and see what it's about and how it works: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/show...;threadid=10177 

If any of you are interested please PM Gandalf_White about it.

**************************************************


----------



## BranMuffin

*cough* Bad link *cough*

Here is the link.
And why are you posting it here. Put it in your sig. It's better advertisement.


----------



## Dragon

announcement;

ahem...

*is exhausted. has fogotten how tiring thinking can be. does not like school.*

that is all


----------



## Saucy

hmm ur back in school doesnt school start at the end of august? o well who cares school sucks!!!! luckily i dont go back for 13 more days


----------



## Dragon

~*shakes fist in powersauces general direction b4 going back 2 wallowing in self.....urgh... exhaustion*~


----------



## Rhiannon

Announcement: Rhiannon has totally lost her mind and just auditioned for _Treasure Island_, a children's theatre production put together in one week by two workers from a theatre company that travels around to military bases. She's an assitant director and won't have a life until after the performance Saturday.

Please kill me.


----------



## BranMuffin

*Ponders if Rhi's request to die is fulfillable*

No life! No life! All right join the club. If you haven't read my Bio do so now...


----------



## Rhiannon

It's not like I had much of a life _before_...mostly I muck around here and read...


----------



## Annushka

Why do you say that you don't have lives?? I really don't get that!


----------



## BranMuffin

I do. It's just a joke, I guess. We're a couple of recluses....


----------



## Rhiannon

Not having a life = not having a busy social life, pretty much.


----------



## BranMuffin

Does on here count as a social life? If so then I think we are alright Rhi.


----------



## Rhiannon

I sure am, anyway....*checks* I average 7-point-something posts a day. So I either _really_ haven't got a life, or....wait, now I'm all confused.


----------



## BranMuffin

As of now I'm at a healthy 2 posts a day count. My real life and internet life are balanced somewhat. Though if I had the internet at home Elgee would be scared...


----------



## Dragon

ACK!!! rhi surpassed my postseses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*runs around posting in every thread she can find*


----------



## Saucy

i am soooooooooooo bored than u for ur time


----------



## HobbitGirl

Unfortunately and to my utter dismay, I must take an extended leave of absence from this guild and forum. *sobs violently* This really bytes, cause I just got back from a five-week vacation in which I had no access to the internet (and my unhealthy obession is causing me withdrawls). *twitches* There are several reasons for this. First, my compter is totally fubar, and I have no inkling as to how long it will remain so. Second, I am starting at a new school, and I am confident that the suffocating amount of homework will be sufficient to rob me of any and all social life I cling to, whether in-person or online. But there may be a tiny glimmer of hope in the future. Second semester I'm being forced to take a computer class far below my skill level, so I hope I'll be able to skim through my assignments in a blink and spend the semester screwing off online. *prays that the teacher is negligent*

Gah!

Urgh.

With many saddening type emotions,
HobbitGirl
Wielder of the Five Alter Egos
Breaker of the Seals
Assailer of Tar Valon


----------



## Rhiannon

Aaaaaaaw! *throws arms around HG and delivers massive hug*


----------



## mr underhill

* hovers in *


Hey guys....


* hovers out *


----------



## Dragon

no u don't!

*grabs mr. underhill b4 he is all the way out the door*

y don't u ever stay? u should stay! where is the sub?

*wanders off 2 go find the sub*


----------



## Melian

Hello, Outcasts! 
You might have heard that the Guild Of Tolkienology celebrates its First Birthday on Aug 31.
We plan a Birthday party that shall take place from Aug 31 to Sep 2 and it shall feature many special threads, speeches,interviews etc. etc.
In the name of our debates, you are all welcome to visit us and party with us!


----------



## YayGollum

Does anybody know when our birthday is? oh well. It's not a huge deal. *hides from scary people and their birthday parties* Outcasts going to parties? Sounds uncharacteristic to me. Outcasts are only sociable with Outcasts. *tosses nose in the air and crosses arms stubbornly*


----------



## Froggum

Froggum is back! Did y'all miss me? Please say yes, or I'll cry!


----------



## Talierin

Well, the thread called Outcast's first thread was started August 31th, so we could just make that the birthday...

Welcome back Froggum!


----------



## Rhiannon

Welcome back, Froggum! We've never met so I can't say I missed you, but I'm sure I would've if I could've.


----------



## Froggum

Ah, its great to be back! I love you guys!


----------



## Dragon

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

froggumfroggumfroggumfroggumfroggum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay! the froggyish person is back!!! woo!

where did u go?! u just sorta left us and then u were gone... 4 a loooooooooooong time...


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Well, the thread called Outcast's first thread was started August 31th, so we could just make that the birthday...
> 
> Welcome back Froggum! *



Oooh that means our birthday is coming up! Yay for GoO!!!
Maybe we can have a party with scary looking clowns, a pie for a cake, a toe-jam contest, pin-the-tale-on-the-Gollum(maybe even Yay), a real swordfight between (hmmm I'll have to ask for volunteers), and then there is the annual orc pinata(I don't know how to get the ~ above the "n").

And yes Welcome back Froggum!


----------



## Froggum

Well, dragon, to answer your question, I was gong through a really difficult time in my life, and then I got over it. And then I moved out of the dorms and had to resort to horribly slow dial-up service and the experience has so traumatized me that I have only just now recovered. This may have something to do with the fact that I am back on campus where there are numerous computer labs with ethernet, and I have lots of free time while waiting for the bus.


----------



## Talierin

*waves to everyone from college* yeah... sitting here waiting for class to start... wheee


----------



## BranMuffin

*Waves back at Tal, then sticks his tongue out at her because he doesn't have to go to school yet*

Froggum, don't feel that bad I still don't have the internet at my house. I'm just glad I'm so good at my job that I work myself out of work and then can come on here.


----------



## YayGollum

Sickening. Why do a boring birthday party thing? Sounds unoriginal to me. And since when do Outcasts go to parties? Maybe the type that try to fit in. Unless the party is especially unique. *envisions hordes of sickeningly normal people engaging in what they call dances, then collapses* Also, Gollum should be capilalized and never have a tail.


----------



## Rhiannon

Aw, c'mon Yay, it would be an _outcasty_ party! We could blow up something and then all go off in the corners and be anti-social. How's that?


----------



## Dragon

we could have a moving party! we could all get in a really big vehicle type of thing then drive around and skittle the houses where the popular icky ppls r having their parties


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Dragon that's a GREAT idea! I LOVE throwing things at jerky houses! I'll bring the cupcakes and the muffins! 

MUFFIN TOSS!


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *MUFFIN TOSS! *



Nobody tosses a...Muffin!

Whats with this? Muffin tossing? Crazy outcast parties are the best. Everything becomes unexpected and yet expected. Does expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected?


----------



## YayGollum

We're being unoriginal because these other people came up with the idea first. Anyways, I like the idea of hiding in corners and being anti-social, but not throwing or blowing up things. Normal people enjoy those things. Also, just because I could care less doesn't mean that you less original Outcasts can't do whatever you want. *sniff*


----------



## Dragon

yesh, but other ppls throw icky things like toilet paper and dung and stuff, we throw skittles and cupcakes and yeah, the cool thing about skittling ppls houses is that it'll sound like it's raining and they'll stay inside and b like "oh... its raining" and then the next morning they'll look around and say "oo! skittles!" and then they'll think about it and then b depressed bc they can't eat them bc they're all over the ground and yeah... so much funness


----------



## Dragon

announcement!!!!!!!!! (not really important, just fun )

this is post number 1234!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok, ~*is done now*~


----------



## stizzle

im really bored because sooommmmboddyy! went to go eat dinner with her family and left me here all alone
bored!!!!!!!!,some people are exposed to a little to much of them permanant markers and say wooooooooooohooooo way too much and then get slamed into a back door by thier brother and then make me talk to him........i hate her brother.........and yall have no idea what im talking about...............im bored...........im gunna go burn stuff! wwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dragon

I do-.......she does NOT sniff permanent markers!

it's not her fault!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*Jam comes in, bleary-eyed* Wha?! Blowing things up? What party? Hunh. I go off and get struck down by a particularly odious strain of the flu and then you guys party. *sniffs* Sorry if it seems like I've been ignoring you, I haven't forgotten, but I HAVE been very very very sick.


----------



## Annushka

Are you fine now, Jam? Flu is sticky. It's so hard to get rid of it 

I guess we were planning a GOO birthday party, but Yay was a little against it


----------



## Rhiannon

Poor Jam! I was sick too, but it was just a little cold. No fever or anything.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, I'm better Shush, although still frustratingly weak and requiring huge amounts of sleep that cuts into my computer time. *yawns* The weak part is the worst, I go from being a waitress who can lift a heavy tray loaded with platters and carry it resting on my shoulder, to a pathetic wimp who has trouble carrying a gallon of milk.


----------



## Kailita

JAAAAAAAAAAM!!!

*Would attack with hugs, but restrains self*

I have MISSED you! My main source of practical, level-headed advice has been very much depleted without you! And since Yay's appearances have been scarce, optimism around here has been running rampant.  Welcome back! I hope you'll be feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, it has been brought to my attention that I haven't been posting much in this place. oh well. I could toss all kinds of excuses at you, but they wouldn't be appreciated. You people are having fun. I see no reason to jump in and stop you just by being natural. I still post when I see something of interest or if I come up with something relevant to toss in.


----------



## Kailita

Yay, how would you spoil our fun by being natural? You imply that natural for you is like being normal. *Hides a snort of laughter at the thought of Yay being normal*.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Aw, c'mon Yay, it's fun when you're natural. You stir things up, and start arguments. I haven't had a good argument in a while.


----------



## Dragon

mmm, yes, we could use some nice, deep thoughts, school is rotting my brains away, they are making me stupider!

I honestly think taht the typing lessons in computer fundamentals is making me type slower. I started out at about 50 words per minute, and now I'm at about 30 words per minute. taht's wrong!


----------



## YayGollum

I have no idea why talking about being natural in regards to myself could be thought of as normal, but oh well. No, there's just something wrong with me for not having all kinds of interest in most of the discussions I'm seeing over here nowadays, I'm sure. oh well. Not a huge deal. You people are having fun. I'll get over it sometime and introduce things that I'm more of a fan of.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No no no...throwing muffins is NOT normal.

Anyway, muffin throwing is great!  I like to throw muffins and cupcakes and socks and shoes at the houses of people I don't like...or who were mean to me. 

And Yay, if you keep saying that everyone is less original than you people will get annoyed because you're being really judgemental.


----------



## Kailita

Throwing muffins...interesting...

Yay, I say that if you're bored with what we're talking about, introduce a new subject that you like better (you're the "guild master" anyway), and we'll join right in!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Throwing cupcakes is funner...(i know that's not a word) because the frosting sticks to things and it's hard to get off.


----------



## Annushka

I don't know about throwing things, but we had a very evil neighbour. So I sticked a piece of a gum to that hole of her front door through which you can see who's standing at your door. how is it called? It felt great


----------



## Rhiannon

That would be the peep-hole, Shush; but I always called it the spy-hole


----------



## Annushka

Peep-hole???? What a terrible word!!! Though I've no idea what PEEP means it still sounds horrible! Spy-hole makes much more sense and sounds nice


----------



## Rhiannon

'Peep' is like 'peek'- it's also the noise baby chicks make, so it's used for any small sound, ie "I don't want to hear another peep out of you for the rest of the trip!"

Peep, peeping, Peeping Tom, Lady Godiva, chocolate...Mm, chocolate.


----------



## YayGollum

I don't remember saying that anyone was less original than me. Point it out if you can. I'm just wondering. oh well. Yes, I am judgemental. I feel bad about it every now and then. oh well.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *We're being unoriginal because these other people came up with the idea first. Anyways, I like the idea of hiding in corners and being anti-social, but not throwing or blowing up things. Normal people enjoy those things. Also, just because I could care less doesn't mean that you less original Outcasts can't do whatever you want. *sniff* *



"Doesn't mean that you less original Outcasts can't do whatever you want"

Since we all know how you feel about "normal" people (Which I think we all know we are not) that remark could be (and is by me) construed as an insult.

That's a thing where you act like you're better. Because you're "more" original, which by your standards makes you better.
There ya go.

I pointed it out.


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *"Doesn't mean that you less original Outcasts can't do whatever you want"
> 
> Since we all know how you feel about "normal" people (Which I think we all know we are not) that remark could be (and is by me) construed as an insult.
> 
> That's a thing where you act like you're better. Because you're "more" original, which by your standards makes you better.
> There ya go.
> 
> I pointed it out. *



LOL, this makes perfect sense! Though personally I am not insulted!


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. Why weren't you insulted, scary Annushka person? oh well. I was just trying to show how I was disappointed in you people. You didn't used to act like that. Things seemed more Outcastish earlier, but oh well. I was being nice. Saying that I wouldn't interfere since they were having fun.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

How do you want us to act, almighty leader?

So that we conform to everything YOU want? That's not original either...
Maybe you should just accept us for who we are or leave us alone if you don't like it.

*is in a bad mood and apologises for hurting feelings*


----------



## Annushka

> Why weren't you insulted, scary Annushka person?



Because being insulted by you makes NO SENSE at all! Please don't get me wrong! I don't mean anything bad.


----------



## YayGollum

I wasn't insulted by either of you people. I've already been paying attention to both of the Wonko The Sane person's suggestions. Anyways, I was just wondering why the scary Annushka person wasn't insulted since the Wonko The Sane person knew what I thought about being normal. oh well. At least you Outcasts still have the Outcast quality of self-confidence!


----------



## Dragon

POST NUMERO 1300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *POST NUMERO 1300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     *



another 3500 and you'll catch Yay...

not


----------



## Arebeth

There are some interesting arguments around here... I find it quite difficult to understand some things. Why would Yay say (if that's what he said, if it's not I hope he'll forgive a French-speaker) that we shouldn't do things that normal people are doing too? It means behaving like them: "don't do anything an Outcast would do", but in the other way. The problem is, do what you want to do, not what anyone else wants you to do. Don't give up things because they're not what you're supposed to be interested in. Better do normal things you like than outcast things because you feel you have to. But I'm not saying to do normal things.(Well, I can understand myself) Oh, sorry, I'm being too serious about everything these days. And it gets worse.


----------



## Rhiannon

Yeah, Yay. She has a point. There's a difference in doing what other people do because you're a conformist sheep person, and doing it because you actually like if but you're still a cool outcasty person.


----------



## YayGollum

I'm not interested in my little post count thing! I'm just here to have fun and defend Gollum and things! *hides*

Anyways, I understood it, too. It's not a huge deal when an Outcast decides to be a fan of something that's achingly and sickeningly popular. Hm. Well, it depends on how they got to be a fan of the sickeningly popular type thing. If they noticed that it was sickeningly popular because of the boring and normal types, why would they feel like checking it out in the first place? Ick. If they noticed it on their own, it makes more sense. I'd still be disgusted by how popular it is with the normal and boring types, though.  Maybe we should have an Outcast's View On Life Type Thread? Or something like it.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Maybe we should have an Outcast's View On Life Type Thread?



Ooh, that sounds cool.

I think outcasts should be all about tolerance, because it's the sickening sheep people that _aren't_.


----------



## Annushka

Are we talking about things that make us happy, things that just interest us or things that are important for us?

Yay has a point too! It's very often when I like something then time passes and suddenly 1000000000 other people start to like the same thing! Very sad. Feels like you've been robbed and it's has been taken away from you. You don't have the exclusive right on it . Hate it! 
And I like that idea of the thread!

Edit: You're right Rhi! But by some crazy reason I don't feel like being tolerant to those sheep-like people around! Well, it's not like I want them to suffer or somehing like that. I just despise them and think they are miserable! They think that the truth is on their side. I just sit in my corner having very bad opinion about them!


----------



## YayGollum

Of course I had a point.  Anyways, Yay for that view on at least the sickening and normal and boring types! Even though I know that I'm an evil person for looking down on people. oh well. They can't help that there's just something wrong with either of our brainses. I'll go start that thread. To talk about whatever aspect of life you want to talk about, scary Annushka person.


----------



## Dragon

I don't think I'll ever catch yay....and I'm not that worried either, I know its unpossible


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thank you, Rhiannon...for so eloquently expressing what I was too frustrated and angry to express myself.


----------



## Ice Man

Just dropping by to say high... I hope you all are having a great time on and off the internet.

Check out the link in my sig if you wanna see some pics I took with my digi cam...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Awesome pictures, Arc!!!


----------



## Froggum

Hey, everybody. Check out the new wicked-cool avatar Wonks made me!


----------



## YayGollum

My Gollum avatar is much cooler. oh well. I'm afraid of that version of poor Smeagol.


----------



## Saucy

that version is quite the disgrace 
poor gollum/smeagal if he saw himself like that imagine how embarassed he'd be


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*sort of sneaks in sheepishly, hoping nobody noticed her extreme absence again* Er, sorry, real life intrudes, will post more, I promise. That version of Gollum is evil. *ducks under a table and curls up*


----------



## Kailita

I know how that is, Jam. You are forgiven, of course.  I'm afraid I'll be in the same boat for a while as well. With all this schoolwork, I'm tied down to posting mainly on the weekends.


----------



## Rhiannon

I _like_ that version of Gollum. I watched the animated movies when I was little.

I make no defense for my taste


----------



## Dragon

grounded from the computer for a week.


----------



## Dragon

*~~~***IS UNGROUNDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!***~~~ *


----------



## My_Precious

That's one happy person if I ever saw one!


----------



## BranMuffin

Wow, haven't been here in a while life got too busy for the peoples... but I'm baaaaaackk.


----------



## Talierin

Yay! Muffin's back! Hurrah!


----------



## Rhiannon

Yaaaaaaay! Bran's back! We can pick on him again!


----------



## BranMuffin

Why is it that younger siblings seem to get their jollies out of picking on their older brother?


----------



## Rhiannon

Well...some of us, you know, haven't got lives.


----------



## Dragon

um... you know, it generally works the other way around too....

do u have any siblings bran?


----------



## Kailita

Hurray, D and Bran both returned from the great abyss of no-Internet!  Welcome back, you two! *Commences her duties as middle sister, hugging D and whacking Bran*

Let's see...my job as older sister to D is to nurture and protect her and make the life of anyone who tries to date her perfectly miserable.  My job as younger sister to Bran is to torture and torment him night and day and ridicule him every waking minute.  So Rhi...what are my duties concerning you...?


----------



## Rhiannon

> So Rhi...what are my duties concerning you...?



Mm...Not a young enough younger sister to go the awe and wonder route, not an old enough younger sister to go the cat-fight route....What say we be amiably insane together and you kick me when I boss you around?


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *What say we be amiably insane together and you kick me when I boss you around? *


Yeah, that sounds good.  And you can kick me when I steal your boots.


----------



## Annushka

I don't know if this can be an announcement, but anyway - I really miss this place and all of you And I have NO TIME to come here My home computer is dead and I can't find any time to go to internet clubs. 

Anyway, hello to all my fellow outcasts!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, yes, yes. sorry about that. Doobedoobedoo... Argh. Am bored and uninspired. Besides with writing stories. I'm just talking about this place. But then, you people are still having fun, I guess.


----------



## Rhiannon

Poor Shush! *hugs* We miss you too!

Sorry you're bored, Yay. There seems to be an epidemic of that.


----------



## Dragon

you know what's causing this? 

school.

I mean, I find plenty of time on here, but I do my homework in class, so I don't hafta do it at home

it's killing us!!!!!!!!!

*dies*


----------



## Kailita

Shushy! *Clings*

Yes, I agree, D, school is wicked. Sucks all the energy and creativity out of us during the day so all we can manage to do once we get home is crawl into bed or make a feeble attempt at our massive amount of homework that they assign to keep us from the possible danger of having a life _outside_ of school. Darn lucky homeschooled people. *Dies as well*

Yay, what kind of stories do you write...? Do we have an Outcast story thread? Where we can talk about characters and plots and ideas for stories and get feedback and maybe post some of the shorter ones...?


----------



## Rhiannon

We do have one...I've seen it...I think Arathin started it. It's around _somewhere_...


----------



## YayGollum

Well, the name has something to do with short stories. I forget. Somebody brought the thing back up. Anyways, if you people would read the thread, you'd see one of my stories. I like to use first person more, though. oh well.


----------



## BranMuffin

Yeah 3 real life(all younger mind you). And then there is all of you guys.


----------



## Rhiannon

Oooh, _three_ sisters. I only have two ('real'- but my 'real' brothers have three...wait...never mind, I don't know what I'm saying anymore)


----------



## Arebeth

I'm an only child -exactly the only-child-type, I must say.


----------



## Kailita

Happy Halloween, Outcasts! 

*Evil, frightening laugh*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*strolls in, yawning her head off* And sheeeee's BACK! For keeps this time. Got to go to a Shakespeare festival, huzzah! Got to see 'Love's Labors Lost', 'The Taming of the Shrew', and 'The Adventures of Pericles'! Huzzah! Got to go backstage and look at all the nifty costumes and props and everything! huzzah! It was in Stratford, Canada so got to wake up at four in the morning and sit on a bus for six hours writing! Huzzah! Got to stay at a hotel and take all the free stuff! Huzzah! Got to stay at a friend's house the night before the trip and help them go from house to house(trick-or-treating was that night) doing the Spanish Inquisition sketch from Monty Python! Huzzah! Got back at three in the morning and then slept til ten! Huzzah! (Forgive her, she's in a hummingly happy Shakespeare trance.)


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Oooh, three sisters. I only have two ('real'- but my 'real' brothers have three...wait...never mind, I don't know what I'm saying anymore) *



Sorry, Rhi. I have three siblings, two sisters and one "brother".

Fun, Fun, Fun. I went Paintballing with my Singles group. I ran out of paint about every game but still was able to make people "surrender" by getting close enough. It's always fun to run up at people while they are shooting at you and you have nothing to shoot back at them with. I tried to make someone surrender and of course forgot about the other guy that I ended passing by to try and get the guy behind him. Then I yelled for the guy to surrender and he wasn't there, but I ended up scareing the other guy I forgot about and he shot me in the butt five times at about a five foot range. Yeah it hurt for a while. The only things that hurt now are a shot on my knuckle on my hand and a shot that hit my forearm and actually broke a little skin(point blank range sucks). I had a lot of fun though.


----------



## Froggum

November 22 will be my one year anniversary on the forum! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Rhiannon

An Outcast announcement:

My lecture was the back-up for the start of the GoT Lecture Cycle, and is now up. So go read it 'cause I worked hard!


----------



## Ice Man

Where has Yay been? I haven't seem him post in a while.
Or is it just bad ulck that keeps me from reading the threads he has been posting in?


----------



## My_Precious

I thought you weren't supposed to do double account type of thing. I know that you can PM the Webmaster with the request to change your name, and that way you get to keep your post count... 

Haven't seen Yaygollum in a long while, too.


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by Ice Man _
> *Hey folks, this is me, Arcanjo.
> I got tired of my old one, so I started a new account.
> Hope you don't mind... *



I suggest you to have a look at the Warning-thingy


----------



## My_Precious

I guess he fixed it. I like your avatar by the way, Ar.. Ice Man I mean...


----------



## Ice Man

hehe, it's all fixed now.

I can't even remember where I got my avatar from...


----------



## Turin

The 24th will be my TTF 1 year birthday! Congradulations to me.


----------



## Ice Man

Yay.
I've been here for a year and a half already, but I really don't post a lot.


----------



## My_Precious

What happened to Annushka? I didn't see her for a while too. Where are all GOO members disappearing to?


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm here!!! *Rhi runs around the GOO, flapping her arms and whooping*


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *What happened to Annushka? I didn't see her for a while too. Where are all GOO members disappearing to? *



We are being abducted.
Obviously, we are better than everyone else, that's why they are abducting us, one by one.


----------



## Dragon

I was abducted, but I'm back!

unfortunately the worse for wear tho....


................

...They probed me   

 j/k


----------



## My_Precious

*M_P personality #1*
-- Finally there is enough evidence to prove that the government knew about these experiments and took part in them since the 1950s!
*M_P personality #2*
-- What evidence? Those were clearly water balloons in the air, and those nonsense interviews with the GOO members doesn't prove anything!

*M_P notices the weird stares* Guess which TV series I miss...

I guess that the Final Exams that are coming up (gasp!) could be the root cause of GOO members disappearing.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

* Salutes *My Precious* *

We've something in common. 

Having spent years skulking about X-Files forums under the name of Cigarette-Smoking Man, that is. Though my brand is now Longbottom Leaf rather than Morleys (which I sometimes still wish for), are things really all that different? * slight grin *

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## My_Precious

Don't even get me started... I loved X-Files, esp. the first 3 seasons, they were the best. The end? I've never watched it, I refused to let go.  The whole story with Scully's baby was too confusing--first aliens wanted to kill her, then they left her and her baby alone, then Krycek tries to kill her, and then he protects her (or maybe not? )...


----------



## celebdraug

X-Files.....bleh


----------



## BranMuffin

Tomorrow will be four months since my Girfriend and I started dating  . That may not seem like very long to some but I am extremely happy....if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Turin

Yay for BranMuffin! And, X-files rocks!!!


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *X-Files.....bleh *


Why bleh? The greatest tv series of all times!


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm going to be offline for a few days starting in two hours, at my grandmother's. It's been an awesome trip- I've had a great time! Life rules.


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *What happened to Annushka? I didn't see her for a while too. Where are all GOO members disappearing to? *



Sorry I really had not time. Lots of things to do, exams, and then books to read, scenes to rehearse, movies to watch... But I will try to post more often. Good resolution for 2004.


----------



## Niirewen

Just wanted to announce- I'll be gone the next few days on a trip with my friend and her family, which should be lots of fun. I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.. and I'll be back in a few days


----------



## Kailita

*Stumbles in, seeming confused...slowly looks around with a very dazed look*

Whoa...this place seems somehow familiar. Have I...been here before...?

*Is suddenly jolted with memory*

OHMYGOSH, I'm back in the GOO! *GASP*

Whoa! Leave for a couple millenia and they CHANGE everything on you. Okay, so it was more like a month. But still - it felt like a couple millenia! I'm back!

Wow, and so much is different. And for some reason, I can't see any pictures...I see little red x that say things next to them. Erk. Of course, that might be my computer, which got me into all this trouble and kept me away from the GOO in the first place. *Glowers at it*. It has been acting up like crazy. We're getting a new computer, but it doesn't have the Internet yet, so this horrid one will have to suffice. That, plus mad studying for finals, has been the cause of my very long, unbearable absence. But I'm back now! *Jumps around* Eeeee! I'm back I'm back I'm back!


----------



## Rhiannon

SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! *Rhi comes flying in and tackles Kaia* Kaia Kaia Kaia! *hops around in paroxysms of joy* Yay! You're back! Hurrah! *throws confetti* Bad, bad, _evil_ computer! *hugs Kaia thoroughly*


----------



## Kailita

Ack! *Is tackled and thoroughly hugged*

*Doesn't really know what a paroxysm is, but likes the sound and the cool spelling of it*

*Smiles and dances about with Rhi, once she catches her breath and gets her bearings after being tackled*

Rhi Rhi Rhi! I missed you! I missed all of you! *Dances in the confetti*

Oh, it is _irking_ me that I cannot see any of the pictures! I can't see your avatar...have you changed it lately? In fact, I can't even see _my_ avatar...can someone tell me what it looks like...?


----------



## Niirewen

Yay! Welcome back, Kailita! 

Hmm.. your avatar is a picture of a pink lady.


----------



## Rhiannon

*runs out of confetti and goes for the flower petals* Hurrah!

Yes, your avatar is the pink lady it was when you were last here. My avatar has been changed, though- I now have a black and white Eowyn/Faramir avatar (made by Nom, again)    To make up for the scene not being in the movie.


----------



## Dragon

~*runs in and freezes*~

KAILI IS BACK?!?!?!?!
~*looks around wildly and spots K*~

~*tackles and hugs K, not realizing that this has been done thouroughly already*~

I must warn you K, it has been dreadfully like molasses around here (slow)

ppl are not here, and when they are, they say notta. speak we must!


----------



## Niirewen

> I must warn you K, it has been dreadfully like molasses around here (slow)
> 
> ppl are not here, and when they are, they say notta. speak we must!



This is true. However, I've probably babbled on too much rather than saying nothing in my attempts to make things seem a bit more alive. Not that I ever say anything interesting or important.. But please, speak lots. It's been so empty around here it makes me feel lonely.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*slinks in sheepishly* Er hi guys, sorry I haven't been around much lately, been horribly busy and lazy and such. *grins hugely at Kaia* Where you been girl? I heard about the computer stuff, that bites.


----------



## Turin

Kailita said:


> I see little red x that say things next to them. Erk. Of course, that might be my computer, which got me into all this trouble and kept me away from the GOO in the first place. *Glowers at it*. It has been acting up like crazy. We're getting a new computer, but it doesn't have the Internet yet, so this horrid one will have to suffice.



Do what I do, whenever my computer starts acting up I give it a good smack, that fixes the problem(atleast in my mind). But if you have a Mac don't smack it, I only do that to my HP because my Mac never acts up.


----------



## HobbitGirl

I'm back! I'm here! I'm finally ungrounded! I'm....

*does a double take*
Uhhh.....
*does a triple take*
Oyyeerg....
*does a quadruple take*
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!
THIS PLACE IS ALL DIFFERENT!!

*is completely lost*

Um...yeah. The HG is back from the dead!

I apologize...to everyone. I've missed the GOO, and I feel like I let the entire GOO down. Being grounded for an entire quarter is not something I intend to do again.

So hi!

*scampers off to post frantically*


----------



## Rhiannon

Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! The Outcasts are coming back!!!!!! Big Outcasty reunion! *runs around huggling people and throwing confetti and streamers and setting off fireworks*


----------



## mr underhill

* walks in at an immensely inapropriate time *


----------



## Niirewen

Wow.. everyone really is coming back! Yay!!


----------



## BranMuffin

I'm back too. I got a break from the Girlfriend


----------



## Rhiannon

Bran! Brother! You're alive!


----------



## Annushka

I'm alive too. 
Why are the smilies so abnormally pale???


----------



## Rhiannon

YAY! Shush is alive!


The whole forum has frostbite


----------



## HobbitGirl

Yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with you on that one. *grumbles incoherently about something pertaining to reformatting of Stuff and Bother*


----------



## BranMuffin

Rhiannon said:


> Bran! Brother! You're alive!



Yes, I am alive! Alive! Aliiiiiive!


----------



## Dragon

AHH!!!!!!!!!!

it's like.... the living dead!!!

everybodie's comin back! wooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hi ppls!!! we missed you!!


----------



## Dragon

hey, HG wanted me to tell everyone that she has a role playing site!

http://rolepost.com

all sorts of stuff 

awesomeness


----------



## mr underhill

Hey guys !



* hugs you all *


----------



## BranMuffin

Helllloooooo?!
Is anybody here?.....
......
I guess I'll just have to make the announcement to the air....

I am Engaged!!!!!!!       

I wonder if anyone heard me....


----------



## Annushka

Dear Bran !!! I heard you !!!  

CONGRATULATIONS !!!

I wish you and your fiancee the best. Be happy !!! ))))


----------



## Niirewen

That's wonderful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Turin

The muffin engaged!?! 
Congrats man, I'm happy for ya .


----------

